# Vintage handlebar grip source?



## Bell-lap48 (Nov 27, 2007)

Can anyone direct me to a source who manufactures/sells vintage (1930 - 1950's) bicycle handlebar grips?  Any assistance will be greatly appreciated.  Thanks in advance.
Bell-lap48


----------



## 30sRollfast (Dec 2, 2007)

*Vintage handlebar grip source*

Memory lane classics should have what your looking for.


----------



## militarymonark (Dec 2, 2007)

http://www.memorylane-classics.com/


----------

